# Which Hay Replacer?



## southerncomfort (8 December 2017)

I have a 24 year old mare with duff teeth.  Can't eat hay, can manage a little bit of haylage.

Been feeding Fast Fibre as a hay replacer but she keeps having choke episodes no matter how sloppy I make it (this has happened previously with a different feed, vet thinks she is greedy and wolfs food down too quickly).

Now she is in overnight I'm dubious about leaving her with buckets of the stuff in case she chokes during the night when I'm not there.

Any recommendations for a different hay replacer to try or should I swop to Dengie Hi Fi Senior which I know she manages pretty well?


----------



## Pinkvboots (8 December 2017)

I would mix it with some chaff I wouldn't ever feed just slop most horses will bolt it and choke, the chaff just makes them stop and chew so stops the choke.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (8 December 2017)

Pinkvboots said:



			I would mix it with some chaff I wouldn't ever feed just slop most horses will bolt it and choke, the chaff just makes them stop and chew so stops the choke.
		
Click to expand...

This. 
We used to feed our elderly cob on soaked grassnuts and grass chaff, one night the chaff was missed out by accident and she choked.  We made sure it was never missed out again!


----------



## southerncomfort (9 December 2017)

Good plan, I'll mix the FF with some Hi Fi Senior! 

Thanks.


----------



## JillA (9 December 2017)

I used unmollassed beet pulp (Equibeet is a lot cheaper than Speedibeet) and Ready Fibre mash (soya hulls) for my old lady - kept her in okay condition until she died, she couldn't even manage chop. But with what grass she could find and some supplements that worked well.


----------

